# Staying lean.. how do you do it



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

How do you keep the fat off? I still ride and I eat healthy but my weight keeps creeping up. Looking for age specific suggestions that worked for you.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

rideandshoot said:


> How do you keep the fat off? I still ride and I eat healthy but my weight keeps creeping up. Looking for age specific suggestions that worked for you.


Eat less, it's a simple equation, the hard part is balancing your intake so you get everything your body needs.

It takes an hour of cardio to burn off a beer or a coke, but if you didn't drink it...


----------



## santacruzr (Aug 11, 2015)

Diet is for weight, riding is for fitness. That is the formula I have found to work.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Or exercise more. I'm also a trail runner and in the summer I'll increase my mileage and my weight will start dropping. 

If you're still drinking them, quit the soft drinks, they have zero benefit.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

rideandshoot said:


> How do you keep the fat off? I still ride and I eat healthy but my weight keeps creeping up. Looking for age specific suggestions that worked for you.


There's only one way - you have to eat only the amount of calories your body requires on a daily basis to maintain weight. If you want to lose weight, then you have to eat at a calorie deficit on a daily basis to lose weight. You might be eating healthy, but if your weight is or has been creeping up, that means you are eating too many calories than your body needs on a daily basis.

Count calories (as in honestly count them by measuring, weighing and tracking what you eat), and you will quickly learn why your weight is creeping up. Make adjustments to eat fewer calories and you'll be golden at staying lean and how to do it. Simple apps are available to help you do this (MFP - MyFitnessPal) is free and easy.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Eat less, it's a simple equation, the hard part is balancing your intake so you get everything your body needs.
> 
> It takes an hour of cardio to burn off a beer or a coke, but if you didn't drink it...


Never drink beer or pop. I do have a little scotch or bourbon on the weekends.

I eat a very minimal amount of sugar. That was enough until a few years ago


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

santacruzr said:


> Diet is for weight, riding is for fitness. That is the formula I have found to work.


+1. And it's a lot easier not to eat it than to burn it off, as others have mentioned.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Like most here

Eat less ride more...

But really it involves a little bit more than that...

Most evenings before bed I am hungry...so I top up with some carbs maybe some vegetables as required...

Basically that means that I ate a little less than I needed during the day.

If I am not hungry in the evening I have basically over eaten calories.

I drink beer, I drink the odd sweetened drink....I eat empty carbs...

But I don't over eat.

Find some signals from your own body and follow them.

I have been in between 180 and 185 for the last 12 years...heavier before that...I could stand to be 175 to 180....but that just doesn't work for me I don't fell well and I ride slower


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

Over the last year I've gone down to me NCAA lacrosse playing weight. As much as I could I eliminated 'white' carbs like flour and white sugar, I never drank soft drinks anyway, but the hardest part was eliminating beer during the week. I still have a few beers on weekends but that is what has worked for me. It took about a year and a half to really develop, and stick with the diet routine, and I only tried doing one thing at a time. Example I stopped eating as much bread as possible, sometimes a sandwich on the go is necessary, but at all possible I do not eat bread. Then I quit mid week beers, and replaced them with water, that was hard, but now I really enjoy my double IPAs on weekends even more! For the white sugar, I just cut back on anything sweet, this wasn't too hard for me as I don't generally have a sweet tooth, but being conscious of sugar intake made me refine some eating choices. 

Like I said, I think what really helped me was taking one dietary change at a time until it was established before trying to fix another.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

FYI, during the last year and a half or so I went from 208 to 189, which isn't a lot of weight but it is what I feel is right for myself.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Lean is good, but not too lean. We are supposedly over fifty on this forum and many of us are over sixty and some, like me, are pushing 70. Like it or not, health problems crop up as we age along with wrecks etc.

I want to be a little bit over weight, not Jim Fix skinny, because I will need resources if I have a health emergency like a heart attack or finally going on chemo. If you can't eat, skinny risks death.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

As everyone said eat less. I lost a bunch of weight (60+ lbs) when I went from road to mountain a few years ago, not because of the exercise only, but because you can't work around too much weight riding in the dirt. I'm up over 5 lbs and working back down. This time for surfing. I'm 65.

But the biggest advice is to eat early and don't snack... a 2 meal day. Eating a late lunch and nothing the rest of the day works best for me. You really have to get away from the chips and munchies. There are not enough riding hours in the day to overcome snack food. I never drank much beer, so that is a non-issue for me, but probably goes in the same category.

John


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

telemike said:


> Lean is good, but not too lean. We are supposedly over fifty on this forum and many of us are over sixty and some, like me, are pushing 70. Like it or not, health problems crop up as we age along with wrecks etc.
> 
> I want to be a little bit over weight, not Jim Fix skinny, because I will need resources if I have a health emergency like a heart attack or finally going on chemo. If you can't eat, skinny risks death.


Boy, I'm totally confused on this post. Skinny risks death? Do you have data to back that up? You want "resources" in case of having a heart attack or having to go on chemo? As in, you want some girth?

Odd to say the least.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ yep, according to some recent studies. If old (I don't remember the ages but certainly 70+) and admitted to a hospital with a significant medical issue, you stand a better chance of survival if you have a little pudge.

A quick google came up with this: http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/558227_4
"...In the present study of an 80-year-old population, total mortality in the overweight group was significantly less (52%) than that in the normal-weight group, whereas mortality from CVD, pneumonia, and cancer did not differ significantly between the overweight and normal-weight groups. These results are consistent with previous findings obtained in a study on elderly (≥ 65) Canadians,[SUP][19][/SUP] indicating that higher BMI is associated with lower mortality rate..."


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Gone to get a soda and chips. Be right back.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

BruceBrown said:


> Boy, I'm totally confused on this post. Skinny risks death? Do you have data to back that up? You want "resources" in case of having a heart attack or having to go on chemo? As in, you want some girth?
> 
> Odd to say the least.


Obviously you've never been through any chemo sessions. Unfortunately I have and don't find his post odd at all.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

CICO formula. Calories In/Calories Out.

Easier said than done. Cutting back on food is tough; takes time and mindfulness.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

joeduda said:


> Obviously you've never been through any chemo sessions. Unfortunately I have and don't find his post odd at all.


So we should put on weight in order to plan for poor health?


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

My weight moves up and down about 10 lbs depending on the season. I gave up on worrying about it.


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

I have recently been trying to keep weight off. I'm 60+ and have a very sedentary, desk-bound job. Adult-onset diabetes has been stalking me for the last 15 years.

What works for me is to eliminate starches (bread, flour, potatoes, rice, corn, etc.) and sugar. I replace any "lost" calories in my diet with vegetables, protein, and some fruit. When regularly exercising I merely eat more of the correct things. 

When cycling I break a Cliff bar into 6 pieces and eat 1 piece about every 10-15 minutes. Just enough to give me a boost, but not enough to load up the belly.

It is very easy to maintain a decent weight (and even loose some) following this simple routine. I can actually have larger portions with no penalty. Cocktails and treats (within reason) can still be enjoyed a couple times a week, but you will be surprised how quickly the Starch addiction can return, so you learn to think of the implications before indulging.

Side benefits include:
A big reduction in annoying aches & pains
A calm & efficient digestive system
I'm no longer anemic (!)
Mood swings (anger/depression) eliminated
No more hunger pangs

This works for me, but Your Mileage May Vary.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Veggies veggies veggies and protein. Stay away from processed/fast food and starches. Eat minimally, and keep your self from drinking caloried. Water is your friend. 

Another minor improvement i am trying is switching from beer to wine. On wine i tend to consume less compared to beer whose hops tend to make me wanna snowball more. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Crankout said:


> So we should put on weight in order to plan for poor health?


I have heard of the _obesity paradox_, but it's a catch 22. Being overweight can contribute to the big three diseases: heart disease/stroke, diabetes, some cancers = which most of us are trying to avoid. However, once you have one of those diseases, as I guess *telemike* was trying to point out, you have a better chance of surviving the disease if you are obese.

For those of us who do not have any of those health issues, I think it remains tantamount for our good health to fight them by keeping the three belly fats at bay...



__
https://flic.kr/p/GAk5XV
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I choose "lowest risk".

I'll continue to take that side of the trade for now and keep with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stu Pidassle (Feb 6, 2010)

zephxiii said:


> Veggies veggies veggies and protein. Stay away from processed/fast food and starches. Eat minimally, and keep your self from drinking caloried. Water is your friend.
> 
> Another minor improvement i am trying is switching from beer to wine. On wine i tend to consume less compared to beer whose hops tend to make me wanna snowball more.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


This, I have lost weight at a time of year where I usually gain weight by eliminating/greatly reducing carbs in my diet. I addition to other benefits, it trains your body to burn fat for energy. As a result I no longer need energy bars/gels/Gatorade on rides.

The best part is that I have not had to give up beer to see the improvement.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Crankout said:


> So we should put on weight in order to plan for poor health?


Knuckle Head. :madman: If he knows he may have chemo coming then yes, he should put some weight on now because he sure as hell won't be maintaining it after it starts.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Don't forget portion size.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Visceral fat was definitely an enlightening read. Thanks for that!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i think i'm gonna quit all booze. it's about time.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

joeduda said:


> Knuckle Head. :madman: If he knows he may have chemo coming then yes, he should put some weight on now because he sure as hell won't be maintaining it after it starts.


Thanks for the information Joey! Seems you were the best among us to infer Telemike's health conditions based on his vague post!


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

Boomchakabowwow said:


> i think i'm gonna quit all booze. it's about time.


Moderation my friend, moderation. I only indulge on weekend and not much anymore.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Boomchakabowwow said:


> i think i'm gonna quit all booze. it's about time.


I've backed off for years. Never was a heavy drinker but these days I only drink Merlot wine now. Lucky for me that's what I like because it's supposed be good for the heart. An occasional good darker craft beer and a margarita once in awhile. And it's always accompanied with a good meal.


----------



## felix1776 (Nov 14, 2016)

zephxiii said:


> Veggies veggies veggies and protein. Stay away from processed/fast food and starches. Eat minimally, and keep your self from drinking caloried. Water is your friend.
> 
> Another minor improvement i am trying is switching from beer to wine. On wine i tend to consume less compared to beer whose hops tend to make me wanna snowball more.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I have to second this. I still believe ultimately boils down to CICO but a diet consisting of lean meats, fruits, and veggies have massive positive effects. Not just weight loss but health also. A few weeks of cutting out processed BS and fast food, your metabolism starts making some major adjustments for the better.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

joeduda said:


> Obviously you've never been through any chemo sessions. Unfortunately I have and don't find his post odd at all.


Yup. I specialize in Gerentological Medical Nutrition and concur. We don't wag the finger at BMI's >25 and actually push for it to be above 22 as we get past 65. That extra cush is important for weather illness and may help retain lean mass as well. Of course, we want to maintain lean tissue mass (the heart is one) and that would include as much resistance activity as possible in addition to a good diet. It's not until a BMI >30-32 before we start initiating significant interventions.

Crockpot2001 RDN, SGN


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

crockpot is a fitting name.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Boomchakabowwow said:


> crockpot is a fitting name.


I use mine frequently!


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

haha..

Crock..you bring up a good point. when i moved i switched doctors. the new doctor noted my history of weight loss and was asking the funniest questions. took a bit for my mind to calibrate to her line of questioning to figure out she was checking to see if i had an eating disorder..hahah.. in a nutshell, she said i lost enough.


----------



## Slowdownhill (Oct 20, 2015)

So, here is the painful truth for me and me alone: Breakfast every day: homemade whole grain bread, banana, coffee, steel cut oats with nuts & fruit and a glass of skim milk. Lunch is what ever is around from last night's leftovers-which means that I almost never eat out. Dinner is a wide variety of beans, fish, poultry, pasta, rice,vegetables potatoes and fresh salads from the coldframes. We don't eat beef or pork and try to limit the amount of protein as we believe that protein is great for cell division but at my age I'd just as soon not have a crazy cell division. There is always fresh fruit around & never any grocery store prepared meals. I stay active all day and try to hit the MTB trails at least 3 times per week and try to get some anaerobic time during those rides. Alcohol, yeah, I like beer but limit my intake to one a night. Funny thing when you are asked how many beers in a week or a month-sounds like a lot. This routine works for me- knocking on 68 at 150 lbs & 5-9.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Boomchakabowwow said:


> haha..
> 
> Crock..you bring up a good point. when i moved i switched doctors. the new doctor noted my history of weight loss and was asking the funniest questions. took a bit for my mind to calibrate to her line of questioning to figure out she was checking to see if i had an eating disorder..hahah.. in a nutshell, she said i lost enough.


I'm seeing more patients with eating disorders and misuse of supplements that are contraindicated with the meds they have been prescribed. When a MD runs into someone athletic it raises some questions.

When I did my medical rotations with the VA they made me take a full physical before the first day. I was a fast Cat II roadie with shaved legs (I was delish!) and the doc asked me if I have a history of diabetes. Hairless lower legs being a symptom.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

telemike said:


> ...or finally going on chemo...


If you have chemo in your future, you should check out Dr. Valter Longo at USC. He is doing research on fasting and it's affects not only on longevity, but in the process of that research, has discovered the benefits of fasting on chemotherapy patients.
His research has identified three benefits of fasting: 1. Increases the efficacy of chemo. 2. Protects healthy cells from the ravages of chemo. and 3. Reduces the after effects of chemo treatment.
I did chemo a couple years back and fasted for the last four of my six rounds. The way I see it, if you have to go through the discomfort of chemo, you should do everything you can to increase it's efficacy. And fasting (low protein juice fast) is relatively inexpensive/free.

Fasting-like diet turns the immune system against cancer | USC News

http://www.cell.com/cell-stem-cell/pdf/S1934-5909(14)00151-9.pdf

Nothing fun about chemo, but you do what you have to. Hopefully your results with chemo are positive.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't. My climb times have been surprisingly stable for 20+ years. As long as technology keeps up with my weight gain, I'm fine.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Crockpot2001 said:


> I'm seeing more patients with eating disorders and misuse of supplements that are contraindicated with the meds they have been prescribed. When a MD runs into someone athletic it raises some questions.....


The normal condition is being plump and sedentary. If someone is thin and athletic, there must be some underlying physical or emotional problem that's responsible.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Eat less, eat better? More fruits, green leafy veggies. Beer and bourbon in moderation. Bike lots. Mt bike every weekend, ( almost) Bike commute about 2,000 mies per year. Small steps add up. Gave up soda( except for the occasional bourbon/coke) Lowest weight since Regans' first term.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

rideandshoot said:


> Never drink beer or pop. I do have a little scotch or bourbon on the weekends.


That damn Ten Fiddy Stout is 340cals for 10oz, dang....

Get Drunk Not Fat | Beer List

I broke my collarbone 5 years ago and went on the "slow carb" diet while recovering. Went from 175ish to 155ish. I had a client pull me aside and ask if I had cancer.

Back at 165ish. I'm 62.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slow-Carb_Diet


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Lone Rager said:


> The normal condition is being plump and sedentary. If someone is thin and athletic, there must be some underlying physical or emotional problem that's responsible.


Especially in America. Adult athletes are a rarity.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Crankout said:


> Especially in America. Adult athletes are a rarity.


Depends on where u live, here on the shores of Folsom Lake it seems that trails are jammed with geezers...


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

binrat said:


> Moderation my friend, moderation. I only indulge on weekend and not much anymore.


Oooph...that's a tough one.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

Crockpot2001 said:


> Yup. I specialize in Gerentological Medical Nutrition and concur. We don't wag the finger at BMI's >25 and actually push for it to be above 22 as we get past 65. That extra cush is important for weather illness and may help retain lean mass as well. Of course, we want to maintain lean tissue mass (the heart is one) and that would include as much resistance activity as possible in addition to a good diet. It's not until a BMI >30-32 before we start initiating significant interventions.
> 
> Crockpot2001 RDN, SGN


This is interesting and I would agree. We have a group of ultra endurance runner friends in our circle of friends (read- HARDCORE) in their 50's and they always brag about how healthy they are...low BMI/body fat, etc. They think we are all fat boozers as cyclists. I've noticed over the years they 1. get sick way more often and 2. have aged way faster externally (wrinkles, put away wet look, etc.) than those those of us who have more meat on our bones. A few of them are sick so much it doesn't seem healthy.

Moderation is key, and I think a good beer or two a night is totally fine. I've given up soda for the most part but do enjoy the occasional fountain drink.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

GSJ1973 said:


> This is interesting and I would agree. We have a group of ultra endurance runner friends in our circle of friends (read- HARDCORE) in their 50's and they always brag about how healthy they are...low BMI/body fat, etc. They think we are all fat boozers as cyclists. I've noticed over the years they 1. get sick way more often and 2. have aged way faster externally (wrinkles, put away wet look, etc.) than those those of us who have more meat on our bones. A few of them are sick so much it doesn't seem healthy.
> 
> Moderation is key, and *I think a good beer or two a night is totally fine*. I've given up soda for the most part but do enjoy the occasional fountain drink.


As long as it fits your daily calorie intake so you are not eating at a surplus for that day - yup.

All adults average 2-4 colds per year no matter what we do. Endurance athletes do best eating a lot of immune boosting food, getting proper recovery, getting proper sleep. Plenty are doing that, and staying very healthy. However, what you mention, the *Ultra Endurance* category - is another ball of wax where many athletes suffer from overtraining syndrome (OTS). Speaking of moderation - the ultra endurance athletes are running on empty. Good article here about their condition:

https://www.outsideonline.com/1986361/running-empty


----------



## Romaxy (Jul 5, 2016)

I know you aren't trying to loose weight but some of this may help you maintain your weight. After years of letting myself go, I started road biking 2 years ago. Didn't change eating habits. Virtually lost no weight. I then cut out most of my sugar intake. No soda, no sweet tea etc. red meat only once every week or two. I also cut down on my portions. I ate mostly chicken and vegetables and ate pork once every week or two. I don't like fish but could have added that. I lost 30 pounds since then. I am at the right weight for my height but need to firm it up. A few months ago I was finally able to get on a mountain bike and am now trying to build some muscle as well.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Romaxy said:


> I know you aren't trying to loose weight but some of this may help you maintain your weight. After years of letting myself go, I started road biking 2 years ago. Didn't change eating habits. Virtually lost no weight. I then cut out most of my sugar intake. No soda, no sweet tea etc. red meat only once every week or two. I also cut down on my portions. I ate mostly chicken and vegetables and ate pork once every week or two. I don't like fish but could have added that. I lost 30 pounds since then. I am at the right weight for my height but need to firm it up. A few months ago I was finally able to get on a mountain bike and am now trying to build some muscle as well.


Good for you! Yes, weight lifting is a must for the over 40 crowd for the health benefits.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ride, lift weights, run, plant based diet (year round)... works for me


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Even though it may buck science I still think genetics must somehow come into play, I eat ice cream and burritos every day along with 3 thick beers. Bike has been down and I haven't ridden in weeks. 6'3" @162#. Doctor claims I'm not sick.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Even though it may buck science I still think genetics must somehow come into play, I eat ice cream and burritos every day along with 3 thick beers. Bike has been down and I haven't ridden in weeks. 6'3" @162#. Doctor claims I'm not sick.


Yes, genetics certainly plays a part in our body types (skeletal size, height, width, muscular, etc...) and where fat is stored. I bet if you examined your BMR, lifestyle, and amount of calories you eat and burn per day - you would find that the amount of calories you are eating is not at a surplus which is why your weight has not increased.

Based on your height/weight and assuming you are at least 50 (which is what I used for the calculation), your BMR just to sustain life is probably around 1680 calories per day. To calculate your TDEE (total daily energy expenditure) of getting little to no exercise per week since you have hung up your bike, you would need 2016 calories per day; 2310 for a little exercise 1-3 times per week, 2604 per day if you exercised 3-5 days per week; 2898 calories per day if you exercised 6-7 days per week; and 3192 calories per day if you have a physically demanding job or if you exercise twice a day.

In all of those scenarios, you could eat ice cream, a burrito, and drink beer every day and not gain wait as long as the total calorie count for the day does not exceed your daily needs. 3 12 oz. beers would be about 459 calories, a Chipotle huge axx burrito would be about 1100 calories, a cup of ice cream would be about 274 calories. That puts you at a total of 1833 calories, which still leaves you 183 to 1359 calories more to eat per day depending on your TDEE as mentioned in the previous paragraph.

However, 500 extra calories per day = 1 pound of weight gain per week. Likewise, 500 too few calories per day = 1 pound of weight loss per week.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

BruceBrown said:


> In all of those scenarios, you could eat ice cream, a burrito, and drink beer every day and not gain wait as long as the total calorie count for the day does not exceed your daily needs.


But I said burrito's (plural)! You may be right because I've never counted calories but I've always had an appetite for savory foods and large portions. Breakfast (so far) has been 3 pieces of toast, 2 with butter and 1 with peanut butter, 2 squares of dark chocolate and a large handful of dried cherries. I'll probably grab a couple of energy bars on my way out to tide me over until lunch, which most likely will be a fat burrito. Also the beer I enjoy is closer to 200 calories per bottle.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> But I said burrito's (plural)! You may be right because I've never counted calories but I've always had an appetite for savory foods and large portions. Breakfast (so far) has been 3 pieces of toast, 2 with butter and 1 with peanut butter, 2 squares of dark chocolate and a large handful of dried cherries. I'll probably grab a couple of energy bars on my way out to tide me over until lunch, which most likely will be a fat burrito. Also the beer I enjoy is closer to 200 calories per bottle.


lucky bastard..i gained a pound just reading about your breakfast.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> But I said burrito's (plural)! You may be right because I've never counted calories but I've always had an appetite for savory foods and large portions. Breakfast (so far) has been 3 pieces of toast, 2 with butter and 1 with peanut butter, 2 squares of dark chocolate and a large handful of dried cherries. I'll probably grab a couple of energy bars on my way out to tide me over until lunch, which most likely will be a fat burrito. Also the beer I enjoy is closer to 200 calories per bottle.


I'm pretty sure if you actually counted your calories, you'd be within your daily TDEE. Kudos if you can choke down more than one Chipotle burrito per day. I can barely handle one - even after a bike race or hard work out - simply due to the volume it feels my gut up with to eat it all at once.

I ate 2800 calories yesterday, 2771 the day before, and I'm starting the morning with French Toast, syrup, banana bread, coffee, and water as I prepare for a 90 minute ride in Zone 3 Power/HR today. I'm 6'4" and usually ride at the 170-175 pound range during the season.


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

You tall, skinny guys are making me feel much better.

I'm 6'1" and run around 165lbs. Ride and lift a lot, but also eat healthy and watch my calories ... sort of. I do like my beer and heavy cream in my coffee, but no sodas or added sugar.
My wife thinks I'm too skinny, but it is hard to have any sort of abs without running pretty lean, no matter how often (3/week) you do Ab Ripper X. I'm pushing 56 yo.

As far as fat Americas, it depends on where you live. Here in Durango, that just means tourists from Texas or Oklahoma to us.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

patski said:


> Depends on where u live, here on the shores of Folsom Lake it seems that trails are jammed with geezers...


Nice. Overall though, 95% of adults are generally inactive or don't work out to the point of exertion.

I see it at the Y; people phone it in thinking they've worked hard. If they can socialize and work out at the same time, they're doing it wrong.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

patski said:


> Depends on where u live, here on the shores of Folsom Lake it seems that trails are jammed with geezers...


Nice. Overall though, 95% of adults are generally inactive or don't work out to the point of exertion.

I see it at the Y; people phone it in thinking they've worked hard. If they can carry on lengthy conversations and work out at the same time, they're doing it wrong.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I just did a rough count of my calorie intake and it looks like I might easily exceed 3,000 calories routinely. As previously mentioned my workout routine has been pathetic lately, that is to say non-existent. Food for thought-

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/science-reveals-why-calorie-counts-are-all-wrong/


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> I just did a rough count of my calorie intake and it looks like I might easily exceed 3,000 calories routinely. As previously mentioned my workout routine has been pathetic lately, that is to say non
> 
> Yup the calorie counts are off as described in the article.....but overall the balance must work out pretty close, when ever I do a count....and then do a basal calorie burn and add in the exercise burn it comes out pretty close...
> 
> I eat something over 3000 to 3500 cal/day and burn about the same


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Very interesting to read some of the posts here.. I am 58 today and still try and eat healthy but have a few weaknesses.. I cycle every day and I also row but for me the most effective slimming aid I have is a partner half my age..


----------



## bicyclemech1 (Feb 22, 2009)

A little disheartening to come to grips with the meager amount of food to keep the balance sheet going in the right direction. Having just turned 50 this year, and stopped eating like a teenager a couple years ago, becoming lean enough to be CES competitive is going to take some serious discipline


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

bicyclemech1 said:


> A little disheartening to come to grips with the meager amount of food to keep the balance sheet going in the right direction. Having just turned 50 this year, and stopped eating like a teenager a couple years ago, becoming lean enough to be CES competitive is going to take some serious discipline


A healthy lifestyle is discipline.:thumbsup:

Most of us really only need about 1600 - 2200 calories a day depending on age and size to maintain. A bit more if we exercise.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I ate an entire pizza for dinner last night (1,400 calories) plus a huge salad and dark chocolate for desert. Near zero exercise. Why am I so skinny?


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Too little info. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

zephxiii said:


> Too little info.


mid-50's
6'3"
162#
~3,500 calories
slacker


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> I ate an entire pizza for dinner last night (1,400 calories) plus a huge salad and dark chocolate for desert. Near zero exercise. Why am I so skinny?


NEAT (non-excercise activity thermogensis). Can increase one's metabolism by up to 50%.

Tracking your heart rate, steps you take in a day (outside of any exercise), and whatever it is you do for work I'm sure would spell out how NEAT you are.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

It's even more difficult now, with the holidays. Food at every turn...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I've wondered how many calories fidgeting burns up. I'm thinking those who are constantly drumming, toe tapping, etc have got to be burning a decent amount of calories more than those who don't. And what about nervousness? May not be healthy but it seems like it could burn calories.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

Boomchakabowwow said:


> lucky bastard..i gained a pound just reading about your breakfast.


Yea and I had already gained 5lbs reading about the guys that drink beer and not gain weight.

Thanks for everyone taking the time to provide input. For the past several years I've been trying to make it work by simply avoiding Fructose in all forms. for several years this worked but this year not so much. I have tried the ultra low carb approach before and it works. I lost weight and lowered my bad cholesterol so I will probably go back to that.

By the way beer and wine are instant pounds for my metabolism. I seem to be genetically predisposed to Scotch and Bourbon. In moderation of course.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

chazpat said:


> I've wondered how many calories fidgeting burns up. I'm thinking those who are constantly drumming, toe tapping, etc have got to be burning a decent amount of calories more than those who don't. And what about nervousness? May not be healthy but it seems like it could burn calories.


Basal metabolism test with and without would give personnel answer in about 1/2 hour.


----------



## Jake21 (Nov 25, 2006)

Ride and Ride some more. Seems to work for me. 5'10, 138lbs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2017)

rideandshoot said:


> How do you keep the fat off? I still ride and I eat healthy but my weight keeps creeping up. Looking for age specific suggestions that worked for you.


 Not well,, do the opposite of what I do. Actually, I did weight watchers (informally) with my wife and that worked great, but I fell off the wagon.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

More sex? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

100% Almond Roca diet. With some occasional Peanut M&Ms for minerals.


----------



## Romaxy (Jul 5, 2016)

Picard said:


> More sex?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


But what to do with the other 23 hours and 57 minutes!? LOL


----------



## Romaxy (Jul 5, 2016)

This was my meals for today. I usually do something similar to this most days. 
Breakfast: 1 egg fried or scrambled, 1 piece of bacon and a glass of water and about 1/2 cup OJ.
Lunch: half a turkey sandwich, small bag of chips, a few almonds and a G2 Gatorade. 
Dinner: half a chicken breast chopped and stir fried with broccoli, with 1/2 cup of brown rice with a glass of water. 
During the day I prob drink a gallon of water and may have peanut butter crackers as a snack. My one guilty pleasure is a grape NOS late morning a couple days per week. I was more extreme a while back and got down to my correct weight for my height and have maintained it for a year or two by mainly watching my portions and cutting way down on sugar.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2017)

Romaxy said:


> But what to do with the other 23 hours and 57 minutes!? LOL


It may not take longer with a partner, but you'd burn more calories.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Romaxy said:


> This was my meals for today. I usually do something similar to this most days.
> Breakfast: 1 egg fried or scrambled, 1 piece of bacon and a glass of water and about 1/2 cup OJ.
> Lunch: half a turkey sandwich, small bag of chips, a few almonds and a G2 Gatorade.
> Dinner: half a chicken breast chopped and stir fried with broccoli, with 1/2 cup of brown rice with a glass of water.
> During the day I prob drink a gallon of water and may have peanut butter crackers as a snack. My one guilty pleasure is a grape NOS late morning a couple days per week. I was more extreme a while back and got down to my correct weight for my height and have maintained it for a year or two by mainly watching my portions and cutting way down on sugar.


That sounds like very little food and I am only about 145lb myself. I don't mean to be rude but are you a small female? I eat a lot higher volume of food and maintain my weight.


----------



## Romaxy (Jul 5, 2016)

chazpat said:


> That sounds like very little food and I am only about 145lb myself. I don't mean to be rude but are you a small female? I eat a lot higher volume of food and maintain my weight.


Nope. 5'11" 180 pound man. That's pretty much a typical day for me but some days I eat more. Now that I think about it I do eat more in warmer months. Prob because I work out longer and more intense. I spent today on my motorcycle so no workout, for breakfast I had 2 eggs, 2 pieces of bacon, and 2 pancakes. I just had a roast beef sandwich with corn chips for supper. I may have some peanut butter crackers or maybe a bowl of rice Chex around 8PM. I'm just not a big eater anymore.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

I started maffatone training last feb. With it I modified my diet to completely exclude grains, 90 percent reduction in sugar, and training at a lower heart rate that promotes fat utilization. 
So what happened? I lost and kept off 30 lbs during that time. 220 to 190lbs. And it's been easy to keep the weight off and still enjoy life. My latest fire department physical was fantastic across the board. Plus the maf training allows me more training time at much less stress. 
However I do not drink at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motovet144 (Mar 1, 2011)

First of all I'm retired which makes it way easier to stay on a workout program. I use a combination of maffatone and fartlek methods. When weather permits I run 6-8 miles a day when the weather is bad I spin 70-90 minutes. I do light workouts on Wednesdays and Sundays. After a workout within 30-45 min I have a brunch. Then I have a regular dinner. I quit drinking pop I do like my beer I drink more in the summer. I don't consume any calories after 7pm and usually have brunch between 10--11am.


----------



## Aminnow (Jun 22, 2010)

At 50, I was 6-2, and #185...had back problems(bulged disks) and I was soft. I was not exercising. 

At 51 I started riding.....with in a season I dropped to #165, and my back stopped hurting. I became a decent climber, and did some CAT 2 & 3 racing as well. My wife said I was too skinny.....she was right. 

At 55 I started lifting with a trainer.....within a year I gained 10+ lbs of muscle mass. My race times improved, and my wife really liked the way I look. The trainer not only coached me on lifting, he also coached me on diet, which for me mostly meant more protein. 
I eat moderate portions of food, , but I could be more careful on my choices. I have about about one drink a day.....It's a nice finish to any day. 

I'm now 60 yrs old, still 6-2, & weigh #175. I work full time, I ride(or on a trainer) 3 times a week, and I lift weights 2 - 3 times a week. I chase around 5 grandkids that live in town, and my my wife chases me around the house!


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Weightwatchers online, treadmill walking and riding my bike. I really like WW online as has a lot of support and eat what you want just less of it. I lost 28 pounds and keeping it off.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

This works well in our house. My wife, kids and I have different body types, interests and habits but stay fairly or quite lean.

Rarely eat out.
Home cooked meals vs packaged.
Be very aware of fat content. Have the fats and fat you should have and no more.
Have the raw fruits and vegetables that most experts advise.

Be careful about extremes and fads. Work at diet and cooking kind of like learning a skill or musical instrument in that it takes a while.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Eat mostly protein, veggies and fruit. Cut out most carbs like bread, pasta, potatoes, processed sugars, beer, etc. Loading up on protein early in the day will prevent you from getting low blood sugar and eating whatever is around because you're starving. Cardio exercise helps, but for me 80% of staying lean is a function of diet. Weight training definitely helps as well as more muscle mass requires more calories, but you can spend three hours a day in the gym and not lose any weight if you don't change your diet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2017)

^This, you can work hard enough to get past a bad diet after 50.^


----------



## GeoDon (Jul 10, 2017)

Father time is not kind to us that are over 50. 

One thing we lose is the growth hormone we had all our life. Without going into a lot of detail, once we stop producing growth hormone fat burning diminishes greatly. 

Google fat lipolysis to get the detailed reason why this occurs.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Intensity:
I got back into MTBing in my early 50s. Rode socially for 5-6 years and became fitter, but not much weight change. I became motivated to race and kicked up the intensity on a lot of my rides. Went from around 190 to under 170 in one season due to riding harder. Had fun doing it without even thinking of weight loss.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

I ride my bike almost every day. I have built cycling into my schedule and ride a minimum of 40km to/from work most days. 2-3 challenging MTB rides a week on top of that. I try to eat healthy but don't worry too much about my calorie intake. I definitely drink too much beer.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I stay lean by mountain biking hard twice weekly for 40 miles and spinning once a week in season. Off season, I try to spin 3 times weekly.

I quit drinking alcoholic beverages and now eat as much as I want and don't worry about calories. Dropped 5 pounds, too.

Age 55 and lean. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Q vs Q,, for many me included what helps is to focus on quality, 
-- eating real food is satisfaying so no need to overeat
-- eating process/junk foods fills for short but it s like a cigarette it s leaves you craving more.
You might eat 
- rice with veggies
- rice with beans or lentils
- potatoes with veggies
- potatoes with lentils or beans
using different spices it never tastes the same
most people eat to much proteins so forget about that they are everywhere

generally fermented stuff is good unless they loaded it with salt
so a beer a glass of wine are fine but like the french start by eating, no alcool on an empty stomach
sauercrout some cheeses just keep the doctors away when people move from africa to north america they develop new health issues because here fermented things are less popular. 
Loosing 1-2 pounds weekly is a natural thing if/when we eat properly.
Part of the excess weight is fat, part is water
talking water it should be in what we eat veggies and fruits in season.
Going on a long ride we can bring dehydrated fruits and or almonds/nuts.
I was at the grocery this morning got 11 pounds of rice and 11 pounds of black beans real healthy and cheap now just add different veggies and spices and there are 200 different meals.
Curcuma, cayenne pepper any spice you enjoy but add those to your plate so others will have a meal they enjoy ! Never count calories well that works for me and many it is about repeating developing new habits. You have a family meal eat whatever but do not look for those occasions, your taste buds will adjust.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

chazpat said:


> Or exercise more. I'm also a trail runner and in the summer I'll increase my mileage and my weight will start dropping.
> 
> If you're still drinking them, quit the soft drinks, they have zero benefit.


same here

there is no mystery with me...no thought needed more than 'get on the bike and ride'

I eat the same but 'number of bike miles per unit time' is how my weight is set

if i ride 150 miles a week or more I am a rail. if I sit on my arse and do only 30 I'll fatten up. eat whaever.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

don't drink beer, no desserts, no liquor


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> mid-50's
> 6'3"
> 162#
> ~3,500 calories
> slacker


Ah! The Tapeworm diet!


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Use an app like MyFitnessPal to track your actual caloric intake. That's really the only thing that has worked long term for me.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Cocaine and cigarettes work but it's expensive and there are side effects.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

rockerc said:


> Ah! The Tapeworm diet!


I have often wondered.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

55 years old, 5'-11" 160 here. I've always been thin and have always been able to eat whatever I want. Fast metabolism? Who knows? I never gave it a lot of thought until recently when I discovered I have an intolerance for wheat products.


----------

